# Cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật nhờ phân biệt trên mặt da



## duseovntop (18/10/21)

Cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật nhờ phân biệt trên mặt da Da sấu thật da có độ mềm, độ đàn hồi tốt trong khi đó da giả lại không có tính đàn hồi mặc dù bề ngoài láng bóng nhưng khi sờ vào sẽ cảm thấy cứng. Da cá sấu được công ty sản xuất giỏ quà tếtchia ra làm 2 loại vân chính là: da gai và da trơn (da bụng). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – Da gai gồm có: gai bông cổ, gai lưng và gai đuôi. Những vẩy gai này thường trông sần sùi và phân bố không đều nhau, gai là do chất sừng tạo nên, nên vẩy gai thường nhô cao và khi chạm vào có độ gồ, cứng. Còn da giả thì được dập máy nên vân cá sấu được phân bố một cách đều đặn về kích thước cũng nhưsản xuất giỏ đựng quà tết độ cao (độ cao nông, phẳng) khi sờ vào thì không cảm nhận được độ cứng của chất sừng, hình dạng gai tròn. – Da trơn (da bụng, da hông) đây là phần da hay bị làm giả nhất và cũng khó phân biệt nhất. Tuy nhiên, nếu nhìn kỹ ta sẽ thấy da cá sấu thật sẽ có độ bóng nhẹ, màu đều, sờ vào có cảm giác mềm và có độ đàn hồi, trên bề mặt da còn có những lỗ chân lông, các khớp nối tạo nên các vân mềm giống như đường chỉ tay của con người và thường đường gân da cá sấu sẽ sâu hơn nên khi ta dùng móng tay sẽ dễ dàng móc được gân của nó. Da giả thì không có độ đàn hồi, da thô cứng, phân bố giữa các vân đều nhau, các khớp nối không có độ mềm mại và không có những đường như chỉ tay của ta, các gân da cá sấu giả không móc được bằng móng tay bởi nó nông, không có độ sâu và độ đàn hồi như da thật.. 8 cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật cơ bản bạn cần biết Cách phân biệt da cá sấu thật và giả luôn là việc mọi quý ông quan tâm. Các sản phẩm từ da cá sấu với những tính năng vượt trội và thẩm mỹ cao đang ngày càng chiếm lĩnh thị trường thời trang Việt Nam. Trước sức lan tỏa của các mặt hàng giả da cá sấu kém chất lượng, việc lựa chọn được một sản phẩm da cá sấu thật trở nên khó khăn hơn bao giờ, trong bài này, Ngọc Quang mách nhỏ các bạn cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật giả giúp quý khách hàng có những lựa chọn sáng suốt với dòng sản phẩm này. cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật về giá bán: Tất cả các sản phẩm làm từ da cá sấu thật giá bán không bao giờ thấp hơn 600.000/sản phẩm (trừ những sp lỗi hoặc móc khóa hay dây đeo đồng hồ Ngày xưa, các sản phẩm da cá sấu chỉ có tầng lớp quý tộc, nghệ sĩ, thương buôn giàu có mới có thể sử dụng. Người xưa có một niềm tin là sử dụng vật phẩm từ động vật cổ xưa này sẽ may mắn và được \“bảo vệ” khỏi các thế lực thần quyền. Ngày nay, để sở hữu một món hàng thời trang da cá sấu chính hiệu vẫn còn ở ngoài tầm với của nhiều người. – cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật nhìn một cách tổng thể: Nếu bạn tinh ý một xíu khi nhìn 2 sản phẩm bạn sẽ nhận ra sự khác biệt rất rỏ ràng của sản phẩm làm từ da cá sấu thật và sản phẩm làm nhái. Da cá sấu thật thường nhìn sẽ thô và da có sự đàn hồi tốt hơn còn da giả nhìn bóng bẩy nhưng khi sờ vào mặt da thì cứng và ít có sự đàn hồi. – cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật bằng cấu trúc da: Sản phẩm da cá sấu thường thì có gù (da đầu cá sấu), da có vân sần sùi (da lưng), vân ít hơn một xíu (da bụng) hoặc vây đuôi cá sấu: Sản pẩm da cá sấu thật thì vây thường gồ ghề (sần sùi) và bố trí không đều nhau. Còn da giả thì được dập bằng máy nên gân cá sấu được phân bố một cách đều đặn về kích thước cũng như độ cao. – cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật Đối với những loại sản phẩm làm từ da bụng cá sấu: thường thì đường gân da cá sấu thật sẽ sâu hơn nên khi dùng móng tay sẽ dễ dàng móc được đường gân của nó. Còn da giả thì gân được dập bằng máy do đó nông và cứng nên không có sự đàn hồi. – cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật về mặt vật lý: Bạn sẽ kiểm tra bằng cách đơn giản như sau: dùng vài giọt nước nhỏ lên bề mặt da, nếu da thật thì sẽ thấm nước còn da làm từ simili thì không thấm nước (Lưu ý: các sp làm từ da cá sấu thường được phun bằng một lớp dầu bóng nên độ hút nước sẽ chậm hơn da chưa xử lý).– cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật – Về độ giày của da: Da cá sấu thường mỏng, rất dai và mặt trong thì thô và cứng. Cimili thường thì dày hơn da cá sấu và đôi khi mặt trong có lót một lớp chỉ. Da bò nấu thường thì rất dày và mặt trong sần sùi (da tua ra nên bạn có thể dể dàng bứt đứt). – cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật – Màu sắc : Da cá sấu thật thường đồng nhất về màu sắc (một số màu chủ yếu: vàng cánh gián, giá sổ bìa da cao cấpvàng tươi, màu nâu đất, màu đen, màu nâu đỏ) nhìn kỹ trên miếng da thì sẽ xuất hiện một số vết trầy, lỗ nhỏ…là do móng chân của chúng giẩm đạp lên nhau khi còn sống.


----------

